

Why risk is important - sbuxrox
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/mar2008/id20080312_205292.htm

======
comatose_kid
The author of the article, Bill Buxton, has a book I'd recommend to anyone
making a product - "Sketching User Experiences".

------
LukeKrogh
Very good article indeed. I loved the style of writing and the content was
great.

"But then remember there are four things that the prepared ice-climber brings
to the base of any climb: training, tools, fitness, and partner(s)"

So true. I might have to check out that book.

